# Giesemann LEDs



## petemaz (2 Apr 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm returning to the hobby after some years and I just want to set up a 'perfect tank',  or as near as damn it, anyway.
I've come across the Giesemann LED lights and I was wondering if someone has had any experience with those.  They seem a bit pricey, but... do you really get what you pay for with them? 
Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## tigertim (2 Apr 2015)

would think at that price theyd be very decent ....i use fluval overhanging Lumière Leds ....high intensity but at half the price


----------



## petemaz (2 Apr 2015)

Thank you Tigertim.
has your fluval got any sunrise/sunset options and any automatic timer/programming options?
I'm planning quite a  deep tank, 30" or a bit more and I want a decent par/pur at the bottom. What are you getting with your fluval? 
I'm thinking about a set of 4 1-meter pulzar lights with a bluetooth computer for a 7'x3' tank - apparently I will only need to run them on 60-70% power and grow everything.
I was wondering if someone has a similar set up and any recommendations, please?


----------



## tigertim (2 Apr 2015)

no dimmer options....i just use normal led timer from b n q works fine
par level not a clue but things like rotala macrandra and limnophilia aromatica grow spot on.


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Apr 2015)

Kessil http://www.kessil.com/aquarium/aquarium.php or TMC eg http://www.urmstonaquatics.com/tmc-...ed-tile.html?gclid=CIfSr-bP2MQCFUbKtAodFkgAWw

Edit:
Also search Giesemann Futura, Iain Sutherland used it on a couple of scapes


----------



## petemaz (3 Apr 2015)

Thanks to both, guys.
I've looked at those systems and I have to say that I need to do a bit more research before I decide.
I've heard that George Farmer also used / is using Giesemann lights on some of his set-ups and he swears by them.
I suppose I need to find out how many tiles/modules of other brands I would need and then see how they all stack up. 
Thanks for your opinions and suggestions.


----------

